# Verizon Getting iPhone



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Alot of you may already know about this but I thought I'd post it in case you lucky Verizon people haven't heard. Unfortunately I'm on T-Mobile 

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/06/29/verizon-wireless-reportedly-getting-the-iphone-in-january/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+Padgadget+(PadGadget)


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

can I wait that long?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Believe it when you see it.  These reports have been coming out every month or two for 3 straight years now.  It's always an "analyst" or "someone familiar with the situation".  The last 80 have proven to be false, and I place exactly as much faith in this one.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw the "news" go across the bottom of CNN yesterday.


----------

